# Programm mit Visu-Daten auf die Wago 750-880(SD-Karte)



## Wizen (5 November 2012)

Hallo, 
ist es möglich die ganze Visu, das heißt Bilder und so  auf die SD-Karte zu packen?? Da der interne Speicher sonst nicht ausreichen würde. Oder welche möglichkeit hat man sonst? Ich möchte eine Visu für ein Haus erstellen. Es soll EG, OG, DG dargestellt werden. Kann das sein das, dass garnicht so einfach geht. gibt es irgenwelche Anleitungen die andere Möglichkeiten beschreiben.  Danke


----------



## Nost (5 November 2012)

Also bei den Wago Display ist es mitlerweile mit einer angepassten konfigurationsdatei möglich das Program auf dine µSD Karte oder aber auf einem USB Stick zu speichern. Ob dies mitlerweile auch auf dem 880 möglich ist weis ich nicht. Aber der Wago Support sollte hier bescheid wissen. Falls es noch nicht möglich ist kommt es sicherlich bald, nur eine frage der Zeit


----------



## tomrey (9 November 2012)

hi,
mich interessiert das gleiche Thema aber für die 881.
In Codesys gibt es bei Visu die Option, Bilder dynamisch vom PC zu laden. Ist aber blöd, wenn man, wie ich das Ganze nur browserbasiert realisieren möchte.
Bin gespannt, was die Profis an alternativen Lösungen zu bieten haben...
Gruß


----------



## WAGO (14 November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir sind gerade in der Vorbereitung eine Firmware herauszubringen, die es ermöglicht die Daten auf der SD-Karte des 750-880 zu belassen. Dann können auch viele und/oder große Bilddateien für die Gestaltung der WebVisu genutzt werden.
Einen exakten Termin können wir noch nicht nennen, es wird auf Anfang 2013 hinaus laufen.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## tomrey (14 November 2012)

Hallo Wago,
wenn ihr grad dabei seid ;-) ergäbe sich vielleicht die Möglichkeit, Visu-Bilder auch von einem NAS via Ethernet einzubinden. Als 750-881 Nutzer ohne SD wäre ich überaus dankbar!!!
Schönen Gruß
tomrey


----------



## WAGO (14 November 2012)

Hallo tomrey,

nein, diese Funktion wird nicht erfüllt und ist auch (leider) nicht geplant.


----------



## zinsli (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Wago,
Gibt es bereits Neuigkeiten zum Firmware-Update?
Vielen Dank fürs Feedback!

Gruss
Zinsli



WAGO schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir sind gerade in der Vorbereitung eine Firmware herauszubringen, die es ermöglicht die Daten auf der SD-Karte des 750-880 zu belassen. Dann können auch viele und/oder große Bilddateien für die Gestaltung der WebVisu genutzt werden.
> Einen exakten Termin können wir noch nicht nennen, es wird auf Anfang 2013 hinaus laufen.
> ...


----------



## WAGO (6 Februar 2013)

Hallo Zinsli,

die Firmware befindet sich derzeit im Testlabor. Wir erwarten die finale Version, die dieses Feature unterstützt, für Anfang März 2013. 

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Sepp31 (10 Februar 2013)

Hallo Wago

Währe auch an der Firmware für den 750-880 intressiert

bitte um Info wenn soweit
Danke


----------



## doemy (3 April 2013)

Hallo,

gibt es schon was neues bezüglich der Firmware?

Gruß doemy


----------



## kennichdich (17 April 2013)

Ich warte auch schon darauf...


----------



## Scope4all (19 April 2013)

Hallo,

die FW 04 ist freigegeben und unterstützt das Auslagern auf die SD Karte.

Bitte den Support von Wago kontaktieren.
Gruß


----------



## doemy (12 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die neue Firmware auf meinem Controller. Leider weiß ich jetzt aber nicht, wie ich Bilder von der Speicherkarte in das Projekt einfügen kann. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke und Gruß
doemy


----------



## Wu Fu (13 August 2013)

Ich muss mal den Thread nach oben holen.
Hat mit der neuen Firmware für den Controller 750-880 schon jemand sein Programm auf eine SD-Karte ausgelagert?

Mich würde interessieren ob die Auslagerung auch mit einer "Standard" SD-Karte funktioniert oder doch die relativ teure Wago SD-Karte verwendet werden sollte?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung gesammelt?

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## KingHelmer (29 November 2013)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Ich muss mal den Thread nach oben holen.
> Hat mit der neuen Firmware für den Controller 750-880 schon jemand sein Programm auf eine SD-Karte ausgelagert?
> 
> Mich würde interessieren ob die Auslagerung auch mit einer "Standard" SD-Karte funktioniert oder doch die relativ teure Wago SD-Karte verwendet werden sollte?
> ...



Hi Wufu,

Hast du vieleicht schon anderswo Informationen hierzu bekommen können?
Ich ahbe in vielen Projekten das Problem, dass ich gerne Programmänderungen per Email an "Unwissende" Laien schicken können würde, welche dann das neue Programm einfach auf die SD-Karte des Controllers ziehen-->fertig.

Momentan muss eben jeder Codesys installieren und dann mit einer Anleitung das Programm übertragen.

Auch würde ich gerne wissen, ob man auch ohne Target Files ein programm aufspielen kann. Oder kann man Target files einfach auf andere Rechner kopieren?

Fragen über Fragen 

Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## Wu Fu (29 November 2013)

Also hatten den Fall nun einmal und eine Standard SD-Karte verwendet.
Läuft zwar aber ich werde die Karte noch gegen die von Wago tauschen wenn ich nochmal an die Anlage komme. Sicher ist sicher.

Wenn Du die SD-Karte verwendest wird alles auf dieser gespeichert und der Controller bleibt, soviel ich gesehen habe, leer.
Du könntest also alles auf die Karte speichern, diese dem Kunden schicken und der steckt die in den Controller und macht einen Neustart, damit das Programm von der Karte verwendet wird.
Ist aber eine teuere Angelegenheit, wenn Du die Wago Karte verwendest, außerdem kann er die Karte kopieren und in x neue Controller stecken.

Retain/Persistent Variablen sind auch auf der SD-Karte, bei einem Tausch dieser hast Du hier wieder die Initialisierungswerte.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## KingHelmer (29 November 2013)

hi nochmal,

schon mal danke für die auskunft.
Es wäre  soweit alles kein großes Problem, da ich meistens nur Sonderprojekte  habe, wobei hier kein Mensch einen Nutzen aus dem kopieren der Karte  ziehen könnte, geschweige denn überhaupt auf die Idee kommen würde.



Wu Fu schrieb:


> Retain/Persistent Variablen sind auch auf der SD-Karte, bei einem Tausch dieser hast Du hier wieder die Initialisierungswerte.



Ist es dadurch auch möglich, die letzten Werte der Retain/Persistent Variablen auf der Karte abzulesen?

Bisher ist es eigentlich genau das richtige 

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Wu Fu (2 Dezember 2013)

Hi Flo,



> Ist es dadurch auch möglich, die letzten Werte der Retain/Persistent Variablen auf der Karte abzulesen?



im PLC Browser gibt es den Befehl "saveretain" dann wird eine Datei mit den Werten angelegt.
Was und wie das da drin steht weiß ich nicht.
Müsstes mal "rein schauen" was drin steht und ob du damti was anfangen kannst.
Müsste aber bei SD-Kartentausch sprich Programmtausch auch der Kunde machen.

Schöne Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## @lex (11 Dezember 2013)

PS: Den Kopierschutz für das Programm kann man auch durch das Auslesen der MAC ID realisieren. Damit einfach eine Bedingung für das gesamte Projekt schaffen.


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Dezember 2013)

> im PLC Browser gibt es den Befehl "saveretain" dann wird eine Datei mit den Werten angelegt.



Hi nochmal,

habe den Befehl eingegeben, eine Datai wird auch angelegt, aber ich weiß nciht, wo.
Habe im FTP mal unter allen Ordnern gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Habe hier eine 750-881.

Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## tomrey (12 Dezember 2013)

hi,
ich hab das nach dem hinweis hier natürlich auch gleich ausprobiert.
bei mir lag sie in /plc und per ftp hab ich sie auf den pc geholt.
ist aber ne hex datei und m.e. nur zur datensicherung tauglich
gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (12 Dezember 2013)

Hi,

ich hab eben auch nochmal genau geschaut und die Dateil ist tatsächlich in /plc, ich kann die aber über den Browser (Firefox) nicht sehen, nur, wenn ich im Explorer den Link eingebe, dann sehe ich die Datei auch.

Es gibt ja die Option im PLC Browser "restoreretain", ich denke es kann ganz praktisch sein, die Datei zu sichern und bei Verlust des Programms, die Retains dadurch zu restoren.
Muss ich mal testen, danke aber schon mal!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## tomrey (12 Dezember 2013)

hi flo,
versuch mal als firefox-addin den fire-ftp zu installieren, dann geht er direkt in den ftp-modus...
gruß


----------



## moeffled (8 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem, dass ich gerne die Visualisierung auf Grund der Größe auf die SD-Karte schieben würden. Wie funktioniert das denn?

Gruß moeffled


----------



## KingHelmer (2 November 2016)

Moin!

falls es noch jemanden interessiert, mir wurde vom WAGO Support gesagt, dass verwendete Bilder der Webvisu NICHT auf der SD Karte gespeichert werden können.
Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass auch die Visu selbst nicht dort gespeichert werden kann.

Falls jemand etwas anderes weiß, gerne her mit der Info!

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (2 November 2016)

Hallo,
beim Controller 750-880 ist es zwar nicht möglich, nur die Visualisierung auf eine SD-Karte zu verlagern, jedoch kann man das gesamte Projekt dort ablegen. Hierfür kann man im Web-based Management unter "PLC" -> "PLC Root Location" die SD-Karte als "Arbeitsverzeichnis" auswählen.


----------



## Axan (12 Dezember 2017)

Moin,
wenn ich im Web-based Management die PLC Root Location auf die SD-Karte lege, dann bekomme ich beim erneuten Einloggen den Fehler: "Dienstnummer 47, Fehlernummer 80: Die Datei "source.dat" kann nicht auf die Steuerung geschrieben werden." Muss man hier vorher noch etwas anderes machen?


----------

